# Ork Blood Axes Paint Scheme



## kenny-boy (Sep 15, 2008)

Hello, I have recently started an Ork 40k army and i decided to make it Blood Axes, but my own type. Give me any replies you like, I wont be offended and will be more than happy for any improvements I could use.. I will add pictures at a later date. Thankyou :victory:

Ork Boyz Pait scheme:

Black basecoat :biggrin:

Skin:

I started with a base colour of Ultra Marines Blue, then put a thin wash of Enchanted Blue to enhance the edges. After leaving it to dry i Dry Brushed white to get the very edges to show up.. This left the model very toned.

Clothes:

I started this with covering the trousers and shirt in Codex Grey, after leaving to dry I put Blood Red and Black geometric Blobs/ Shapes for the camoflauge. The I painted any straps, gloves, boots, and belts Blood Red.

Weapons:

For the weapons I used a paint that i made myself that was originally for my Necrons, but I used it on my Orks weaponry too :mrgreen: it is a mixture of Ultra Marines Blue and Bolt Gun Metal to make a Metalic Blue, after this I Dry Brushed Bolt Gun Metal for a shiny finish, i then put splats of Blood Red on the CC weaponry to make a Bloody effect.

I based the models with grass 

Thankyou


----------

